# Happy Birthday skeletonowl !



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope this is a terrific Birthday!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, skeleton, and many more!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Skeletonowl! (You really should eat some Birthday cake. Put some weight on those bones)
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

lets us celebrate the day you were expelled from the birthing canal


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday SO!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday ! !


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Have a great big happy birthday....SO


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday SKELETONOWL


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Belated SO..
Hope it was a good one!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy late horror day


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------

